# Sites charging EXTRA for A Framed towed car, add to my list.



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

As tiltle/thread says 'Sites charging EXTRA for A Framed towed cars, add to my list.'
Here is what I have so far, just post what you have been unfairly charged and I will update list.
----------------------------------------

Campsites that have been known to charge extra for a car towed on an A frame.

1.	This year, Camping Municipal at la Fleche, ( not a C.C. site ), did charge extra for the 
Car, less than 2 euros I think. ( Richard & Judy Bain MCC )

2.	We left the Caravan Club over this when we complained about a CL and got no support whatsoever. ( Paul G. MCC )

3.	Camping Cheques Site @ St.Ives Polmanter charge £1( Jim Butcher MCC ) 

4.	Camping Cheques Site @ Dawlish Crofton Holiday Park £2.20 per night. (Peter & Sue Hargreaves MCC )

5.	Roundhills in the New Forest, a Forestry Commission site, additional fee of £5 per night. We were due to visit a Forestry Commission site in Scotland for 5 weeks in September, but as the cost would now be an additional £175, guess who is moving to a site that does not charge this fee. ( James Hanks-Tucker Nov.MMM )


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Rip off Britain springs to mind yet again


Motorhomer


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

*Rip off Britain again*

Thanks Motorhomer, I'm going to add this to my list latter.

I understand all Forestry commision sites in the UK are charging £5.00 extra for a towed car whether it be on an A-frame or trailer. There argument being that they charge for a vehicle (I suppose with an engine) plus a non-engined trailer (caravan or trailer tent). Strange then, that they charge extra if you tow a boat behind a motorhome, whether it has an engine or not. ( Mike MCC )


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

When we where spain last year at camping international near playa de aro we where charged extra for a car, so its not just britain, if sites think they can make an extra buck, they do, supply and demand, just good business if you can do it. :roll: 

Olley


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> When we where spain last year at camping international near playa de aro we where charged extra for a car, so its not just britain, if sites think they can make an extra buck, they do, supply and demand, just good business if you can do it. :roll:
> 
> Olley


Hi Olley

I would agree there but when I read the cost of the forestry comm site £5 that is awfully steep compared to some

Motorhomer


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

*Updated list of sites charging for towed cars*

Thanks everbody keep them coming.

*Campsites that have been known to charge extra for a car towed on an A frame.*
1.	This year, *Camping Municipal at la Fleche, *( not a C.C. site ), did charge extra for the 
Car, less than 2 euros I think. ( Richard & Judy Bain MCC )

2.	We left the *Caravan Club *over this when we complained about a *CL *and got no support whatsoever. ( Paul G. MCC )

3.	Camping Cheques Site @ *St.Ives Polmanter *charge £1( Jim Butcher MCC )

4.	Camping Cheques Site @ *Dawlish Crofton Holiday Park *£2.20 per night. (Peter & Sue Hargreaves MCC )

5.	*Roundhills in the New Forest, a Forestry Commission *site, additional fee of £5 per night. We were due to visit a Forestry Commission site in Scotland for 5 weeks in September, but as the cost would now be an additional £175, guess who is moving to a site that does not charge this fee. ( James Hanks-Tucker Nov.MMM )

6.	I understand *all Forestry Commision sites *in the UK are charging £5.00 extra for a towed car whether it be on an A-frame or trailer. There argument being that they charge for a vehicle (I suppose with an engine) plus a non-engined trailer (caravan or trailer tent). Strange then, that they charge extra if you tow a boat behind a motorhome, whether it has an engine or not. ( Mike MCC )

7.	When we where *Spain* last year at* Camping International *near *Playa de Aro *we where charged extra for a car, so its not just Britain, if sites think they can make an extra buck, they do, supply and demand, just good business if you can do it. 
( Olley Motorhome Facts.com )


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

I know business is business but I cannot see the difference between a caravan being towed in and left in situ while the car makes several trips in and out of the site to a motorhome towing in a car and the mh staying put while the car makes the trips. 
As Olley says they will do it while they can get away with it. 
The problem starts when you question the charges, it starts the stay off on a bad footing.
Don't like it but while they can impose the rules I suppose we have to put up or find alternative sites.
Let the wheels roll!

In defence of the caravan club (and its not often we can defend them) I was on a site in Kessingland last month where the warden had the opinion that each pitch could have two vehicles on (i.e. any combination of car, caravan, motorhome, towed car etc). We were not towing that time but daughter came to visit us for the day and he was quite happy for her to park on the same pitch as the motorhome.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Totally agree Sparrow, no point in getting off on a bad footing, better to know in advance, thats why I've started a list. I'm not adverse to telling site owners what I think, but would prefer not to, perhaps if the list goes well a few may think of reconsidering their price structure. All I can say is, that with the power of the Internet we don't any longer have to accept unfair policys.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I came across this additional charging with the Forestry Commission two years ago and queried it. I asked why a 23 foot caravan towed by a 4 x 4 was acceptable and a 23 foot motorhome towing a small car was charged extra. They said it was their policy and constantly kept their charges under review. Obviously the review did not go our way. I did point out that I would not be frequenting their sites with this charge imposed and to date haven't. Maybe in the fullness of time things will change. I quite like the New Forest.
Ian


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just a thought from a "non-tower".
Would you expect, and accept, to be charged for the extra car if you drove both the MH and the car onto the site?


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Don't understand what you are getting at when you say "Would you expect, and accept, to be charged for the extra car if you drove both the MH and the car onto the site?"
Please explain?


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Don't tow a car but have on very rare occasions taken a car or had a visitor join us with a car. Surely the issue is the space taken up, Mh and car would take up no more space than a car and caravan so does not affect their profits. If it's an issue of wear and tear, we can only drive one vehicle at once, maybe they'll start and charge for bikes :roll: 
The CC club seems fair - you pay for your pitch and the number of people ( the more people the greater use of faclities). However, did once ask to park MH next to sister's caravan to leave it for the day while went out in their car and this is not allowed as it is two vehicles with gas and must follow the19 ft rule, is this any greater danger than having car next to gas supply?


----------



## 92997 (May 1, 2005)

*Extra charge for car or trailer*

Has anyone been charged extra for taking a second vehicle onto a site inside the "garage" of a Motorhome?

For my part I have frequently towed a small trailer carrying either a classic motorcycle or a scooter on to club sites and have never been charged extra.

For the past year I have towed a "QPod", (a sort of cross between a quadbike and a Smartcar) but which has it's own detachable tow bar, onto many sites both in UK and on sites in France, Italy Switzerland, Belgium, Germany, and have never been charged extra.

BGBG


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Add Newton Mill Camping, Newton Road, Bath to your list. Whilst it is their policy, I argued quite strongly with the owner of the site about it and had the charge waived on that occasion.

Another is Old Oaks Caravan Park Glastonbury, an excellent adults only site. They will waive the charge if you are disabled.

peedee


----------

